# Mina Lodge #1456 History Made



## News Feeder (Aug 13, 2010)

Aug.3rd Mina # 1456 made history.  Family affair, father and PM of Mina conferred a degree on his son, with his two brothers working in the degree. Before Lodge was closed the three sons were given a commemorative coin from Texas City # 1118 where the father was a member in 1976. This was a night of extraordinary fellowship for this occasion and Masonry.


-Bob Gibson



More...


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 13, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------

